# Romantic Restaurants near DSO



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

That's Dubai Silicon Oasis

Anyone know of any for lunch, with a beautiful woman, no alcohol needed (I'll use my patter...)...

Within say 10-15 mins of DSO????
   


(Oh and i need to know pretty quick, due there in less than 3 hours!)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh come on, no takers? Less than 2 hours before I need to be there now!!!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh well, Epco station for McDonalds here I come....

At least they sell flowers next door!


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Never seen any restaurant in DSO, you might want to have a look at International City, there's a couple of decent restaurants around Russia and England clusters.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

And you said you were going on a 'business' meeting... 

out:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> And you said you were going on a 'business' meeting...
> 
> out:


Maybe it's romantic business?! Hope he doesn't forget the carnations, or maybe deep red roses!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I guess being the love god, what else would one expect????


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Now, now, ladies you are starting to sound bitter, because it isn't you


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nope...  

I hope he makes lots of money at this 'business' meeting.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree with Jynx....besides, we've got you online! And although, you're not Geordie Love God...we have to settle


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks, that makes me feel reallllyyyyyyyyyy special


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> Thanks, that makes me feel reallllyyyyyyyyyy special


It shouldn't!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

It didn't!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> It didn't!!!


Then why'd you say it did?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

I believe it is called sarcasm!!!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> I believe it is called sarcasm!!!!!


Sarcasm is a lazy man's form of wit!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

And your point?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP... are you allergic to kitties?? :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh No I love them, especially in curries


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

YIKES No coming over for you either... My kitties arriving seems to have limited my visitors.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Not if your going to come eat THEM. 

SBP... we should go over to the lounge.  A mods going to come crack their whip on us!!!

This has been a wonderful thread about finding a lovely date restaurant in DSO. Back to your regular scheduled thread :focus:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Ah yes ella, did say there was a Lebanes one but can't remember the name on a different thread


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

SBP said:


> Ah yes ella, did say there was a Lebanes one but can't remember the name on a different thread


Al Arrab, but I wouldn't call it romantic, unless if Andy was meeting you over there for shisha... they have several dark corners :eyebrows:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Al Arrab, but I wouldn't call it romantic, unless if Andy was meeting you over there for shisha... they have several dark corners :eyebrows:


Oohhh what I wouldn't give to be a fly on the wall of that little dark corner!:eyebrows:


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Oohhh what I wouldn't give to be a fly on the wall of that little dark corner!:eyebrows:


i like dark corners too ))) but not in Al Arrab


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hang on a moment, I left 5 hours ago with just my posts and then all hell breaks loose!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Well that will teach you to have a dinner date and not with Jynxy she got all upset


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> Well that will teach you to have a dinner date and not with Jynxy she got all upset


I think it was a romantic lunch date.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And you really believe everything you read on the internet do you?????


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> And you really believe everything you read on the internet do you?????


It's the internet...how could I NOT believe everything on the internet??!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not sure that many people who read this forum can put up with much more of the off topic and child like humour thats being displayed here, so I've removed the posts. Please stay with the topic title. If you wish to chat amongst yourselves, use the forum lounge. Thats what its for

Jo x


----------

